# Speed Concept 9.9



## Brent Perkins (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi All, any body know how easy or difficult it is to fit a concept into a flight box ?
Thanks


----------



## Josh8 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just put a 9.9 into a serfas travel case yesterday and it was very easy to fit. Took the handlebars loose, seatpost came off and both wheels and rr derailleur.


----------

